# Zugriff auf USB Webcam



## Guest (12. Nov 2007)

Hi,

wie kann ich aus Java auf ne USB Webcam zugreifen? Also z.B. auf den Videostream den diese liefert oder Bilder "schießen" veranlassen?


----------



## Juodl (13. Nov 2007)

meines Erachtens.

Da für Java noch keine Lib für die USB Schnittstelle vorhanden ist.

jUSB ist ein Ansatz von Mike Stahl für Windows. Aber diese ist nicht voll ausprogrammiert.


----------



## Gast (13. Nov 2007)

Hi,
ich glaube so richtig plattformunabhängig wird das schwer. Unter Windows wird auf Webcams i.d.R. mittels DirectX bzw. früher auch mal mittels vfw (Video For Windows) zugegriffen. Bilder schießen klappt darüber auch, allerdings dürftest Du dabei auch auf Twain zurückgreifen können.
Ich behaupte hier einfach mal, dass diese Schnittstellen sich nicht auf sehr vielen Plattformen finden lassen. Eine allgemeine Java-eigene HW-Abstraktionsschicht für solche Devices ist mir nicht bekannt. 

Hier müsstest Du schauen, ob USB Webcams ihre Videos/Bilder über einen bestimmten Standard zur Verfügung stellen (afaik nicht der Fall). Wenn es den gibt, musst Du halt eine Java-Kapselung davon finden. 
Davon ausgehend, dass es keine solche Möglichkeit gibt, bleibt Dir der Umweg über JNI. Dabei kannst Du dann auf eine dyn. Bibliothek der Zielplattform (z.B. eine Dll unter Windows oder ein .so unter Linux) zurückgreifen. Diese wiederum kann dann nativ auf das API des OS zugreifen und somit unter Verwendung des Treibers die Daten der Kamera liefern.


----------



## tutnixzursache (24. Nov 2007)

macht dem Armen doch nicht so viel Angst!

was du suchst, kann so viel ich weiß das Java Media Framework:
http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/2.1.1/download.html

einfach mal bei google nach JMF + Webcam suchen dann findest du sicher Codebeispiele

mfg tutnixzursache


----------



## Gast (26. Nov 2007)

musst grad lachen ;-).. das geht mit dem jmf.. und hier wollen einige hardwaretreiber programmieren und mit directx verarbeiten ^^


----------

